# Stabilizer comparison



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

So I'll start with this disclaimer: Each person is going to have their own "perfect" feeling stabilizer setup (lengths, weights, angle of rear bar, etc) so all those other factors aside I'm just going to give my thoughts one a few stabs I've tried in order to maybe help some other folks who may be on the fence about a certain set of bars. Now for the meat and potatoes, so I've recently been playing around with some different stab configurations, I started with a set of Shrewd 875 pro bars, 32 and 14 with 4oz out front and 20oz out back. I shot this configuration for several months but I started looking at some other sets I wanted to try and I couldnt find a ton of anecdotal reviews on some brands/models. Of course I found threads of people who love shrewd, bee stinger, doinker, wick stick, etc. So I found a set of Bee stinger competitors 30 and 12, which are lengths I have been wanting to try but some folks said the competitor bars werent really that great. So the 875 bars are very stiff but they do have some vibration to them and the diameter is somewhat big compared to most. The bee stingers are considerably smaller in diameter however I feel that they are equally as stiff if not slightly stiffer. Now I know it's common knowledge that larger diameter bars have a thinner wall of carbon in order to keep the weight of the bar low and the opposite is true for smaller diameter bars having thicker walls to maintain rigidity. I picked up the bee stingers 2nd hand for a good price and I can say I'm not disappointed with them at all so far. So I'm just putting it out there for anyone like me who was on the fence about getting the competitors because of what other people were saying about them, give them a shot and I'm sure you will be happy with them. I have not tried every single brand out there obviously but I've tried a pretty fair amount so I would get the bee stingers again if I had the choice. So if anyone who has shot the competitors for a while who wants to chime in feel free to add good or bad feedback. I do have my heart set on a set of Onyx bars one of these days but for now I'm going to give the competitors a shot and see if they really grow on me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

What mounts are you using for your beestingers? I have the same setup but looking for best way to mount the rear bar, if I should mount it lower with a separate mount or just use the elite mount where they're both attached to the same mount!

Also, I've shot a set of aep stabs an absolutely loved them, it was a great setup! Still have that setup and may just use it on the new target setup I'm putting together!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

duckknot1 said:


> What mounts are you using for your beestingers? I have the same setup but looking for best way to mount the rear bar, if I should mount it lower with a separate mount or just use the elite mount where they're both attached to the same mount!
> 
> Also, I've shot a set of aep stabs an absolutely loved them, it was a great setup! Still have that setup and may just use it on the new target setup I'm putting together!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I use a Shrewd 8 degree front QD and a bee stinger elite rear mount without the QD on it. I mount it in the lowest back hole on my victory x


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> I use a Shrewd 8 degree front QD and a bee stinger elite rear mount without the QD on it. I mount it in the lowest back hole on my victory x


That's the exact same bow I'm setting up!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

So far I can definitely recommend it. Simple platform and tunes pretty easy. Its a little sensitive to grip but as long as consistent with that it will shoot well.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got a 30" Competitor this week and I'm waiting on my 12" to arrive. Pretty excited.

I was shopping the ads for a Victory X as well, but decided to put the Competitors on another bow that has been sitting up and needs to get used. 

Haven't shot the Competitor 30" yet, but have been playing with it on the bow with 3oz and using my Shrewd Raid 9" as a temporary back bar with 10oz. It holds well!

Since this bow doesn't have a rear mount option, I've stacked an old quick disconnect and a shrewd single mount on the front stabilizer bushing. Looking forward to shooting the full setup when it's done.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

omoore said:


> I just got a 30" Competitor this week and I'm waiting on my 12" to arrive. Pretty excited.
> 
> I was shopping the ads for a Victory X as well, but decided to put the Competitors on another bow that has been sitting up and needs to get used.
> 
> ...


Check with barrierreef on here. He may have a couple Victory X’s for sale. I got mine from him new in the box


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh trust me, I check barrierreef often. I bought a NIB Ritual 35 from him last year. He's currently out of X's. 

I might rock the old Strother Rush for a bit until I decide to pull the trigger on a dedicated target bow.



FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Check with barrierreef on here. He may have a couple Victory X’s for sale. I got mine from him new in the box


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

omoore said:


> Oh trust me, I check barrierreef often. I bought a NIB Ritual 35 from him last year. He's currently out of X's.
> 
> I might rock the old Strother Rush for a bit until I decide to pull the trigger on a dedicated target bow.


Honestly if I hadnt spent the last few months getting mine dialed in and shooting well for me I would offer you mine. lol. But i think i going to shoot it one more season then get a TRX 40 or a Rezult 38


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

The TRX 38 and the 40 both appeal to me. I might be looking at one of those next year.


FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Honestly if I hadnt spent the last few months getting mine dialed in and shooting well for me I would offer you mine. lol. But i think i going to shoot it one more season then get a TRX 40 or a Rezult 38


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

So this past weekend I shot with the competitors and I will say after only the 1st shot I can say that I prefer these bars over the 875 pros. What I noticed immediately was that my bow was a bit quieter, not that I really care about sound on a target bow but it was a big enough difference for me to be like "wow that quite". Also the bow response in the hand after the shot has much less vibration, with the 875's there was a little bit of reverb in the hand but with the competitors the vibration deadens pretty quick. Overall I'm really happy with them, and to my surprise there was atleast 8-10 other shooters with the exact same bars (various weight and angle configurations but the same bars) so they must be popular. However....a friend who had some CBE torx bars and let me try them and.......I'm 2nd guessing the Onyx bars.lol. The Torx bars feel insanely stiff and just well built, once it's time to retire the bee stingers I will definitely have to compare the two side by side to make a for sure decision.🤔


----------



## toxy2020 (Jan 24, 2021)

I have been using a 28" Dragon Spit Vibex front rod (fat and very stiff) for years with down angle and a slideable damper to kill some harmonics and a cheap back bar also steeply mounted. Not much weight on either but it balances and jumps toward the target on the good shots !

Field setup is currently the same back bar and 15" front weighted to balance the same as the long rod, the difference between the groups is pretty negligible out to 100 although I haven't tried a full target round to compare. The short rod helps with field around here, obstructions near peg are common, even the side rod can be a liability especially on stands.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone have some feedback on the Shrewd Onyx vs Conquest Smackdown bars?


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I strictly shoot Easton stabilizers on my recurves...

On my compound I'm pretty much a *Dead Center Diamond Series* stabilizer customer.
(30" & 15"). 
I use the Dead Center weight system with a Doinker eXo damper in between each stabilizer end and the weights. _


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Anyone have some feedback on the Shrewd Onyx vs Conquest Smackdown bars?


I have an onyx 30” front bar and a 12” smackdown rear bar on right now. I got the onyx really cheap on Eders. It’s good. Not super light vs stiffness. I actually prefer my spider archery 32 front bar but it hangs out a little far for me for 3d. The smackdowns are probably one of the best bars you can buy now, but they are so expensive.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

MidwayJ1032! said:


> I have an onyx 30” front bar and a 12” smackdown rear bar on right now. I got the onyx really cheap on Eders. It’s good. Not super light vs stiffness. I actually prefer my spider archery 32 front bar but it hangs out a little far for me for 3d. The smackdowns are probably one of the best bars you can buy now, but they are so expensive.


The weight of the bare onyx bars isnt a big deal I prefer a bit heavier bar anyway. But would you say the 2 are equally as stiff? I dont run obnoxious amount of weight but I just want them to solid.


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

Ya. I have 12oz on the onyx now and have tried it with 7 of the shrewd 2oz weights for 14oz and it holds rock solid with no vib. If weight and thickness aren’t a concern, the onyx are good. I had a hot rod that didn’t hold steady with that weight. The spider I mentioned holds good and I have a thick older doinker that holds good.
On Eders now if you sign up for the free “wholesale club” with your email, you can get a 30” Onyx for $154. Several other sizes on there too.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

MidwayJ1032! said:


> View attachment 7437885
> 
> Ya. I have 12oz on the onyx now and have tried it with 7 of the shrewd 2oz weights for 14oz and it holds rock solid with no vib. If weight and thickness aren’t a concern, the onyx are good. I had a hot rod that didn’t hold steady with that weight. The spider I mentioned holds good and I have a thick older doinker that holds good.
> On Eders now if you sign up for the free “wholesale club” with your email, you can get a 30” Onyx for $154. Several other sizes on there too.


Awesome thats good to know. Im on Eders already so Ill look around. I also have a friend who shoots the cbe torx bars and they seemed pretty well built built they have limited side rod lengths. Thats when I looked at the smackdown bars also. So I think its a bit of a toss up between the onyx and the smackdown bars. But the diameter and weight arent an issue so Im leaning more toward the onyx. I had a set of 875s before and they were about as large as they come.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a 27 in Conqust smack down on the front and a 12 in Shrewd Onyx on the rear. I’ve shot Bee Stinger in the past. I think the Conquest is a game changer. Kills most vibration.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Talks cheap said:


> I have a 27 in Conqust smack down on the front and a 12 in Shrewd Onyx on the rear. I’ve shot Bee Stinger in the past. I think the Conquest is a game changer. Kills most vibration.


Which smackdown do you have up front? the 747, 625 , or 500?


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Would anyone happen to know where I could get some B-Stinger replacement decals? The bars I have I got 2nd hand and the decals were missing. I reached out to b stinger and they said they would send me some.....that was 3 weeks ago 😑. Just wanted to see if there were other options out there. yes, yes I know decals are trivial, so what, sue me. Thanks in advance


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

They won't be exact replacements, but onestringer does neat stuff for stabilizers. They have lots of Bee Stinger labels and logos. 



FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Would anyone happen to know where I could get some B-Stinger replacement decals? The bars I have I got 2nd hand and the decals were missing. I reached out to b stinger and they said they would send me some.....that was 3 weeks ago 😑. Just wanted to see if there were other options out there. yes, yes I know decals are trivial, so what, sue me. Thanks in advance


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

omoore said:


> They won't be exact replacements, but onestringer does neat stuff for stabilizers. They have lots of Bee Stinger labels and logos.


I got ahold of bee stinger again and there was a problem on their end with postage so they should be here this week coming. And they were free 👌🏻👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Which smackdown do you have up front? the 747, 625 , or 500?


500


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Is anyone using the CBE Torx bars? They are slightly bigger diameter than the Onyx bars but the finish looks basically identical. The matte black woven carbon, the end caps are different but I'm curious about 1- the bare bar weight; 2-after shot characteristics (vibration, hand feedback, etc.), 3- weight/length combinations.


----------

